# Long term rental



## patteesaunders (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone - I am new here so I may be asking something that has been answered but here goes - we are heading to italy (Anzio area) and would like to find an apartment for a year or two - how hard to do and what will the landlord want - thanks for any help!


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

For a simple question a simple answer: 
Legal documentation to be in Italy and money.


----------



## patteesaunders (Jul 15, 2013)

What if I don't have "documentation"?:confused


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you stay illegally in Italy you can be fined several thousand euro, sent to prison for 6 months, deported, and/or barred from reentering the Schengen Area. Usually it doesn't come to that, though removal of Schengen visa waiver privileges is pretty common.

On what basis do you plan to stay in Italy legally? Do you possess an EU citizenship? Are you the legal opposite gender spouse of an EU citizen? Are you applying for a visa? What type? Do you qualify? Or are you moving per a Status of Forces Agreement?


----------

